# Horseshoe ideas?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have them nailed into a beam in my barn. Just leave half hanging out and it makes a great hook for hanging stuff on. You could do something similar only make it pretty on a small piece of old barn wood. 
If you can weld or solder there are tons of stuff you can do with them. 
I didn't make this, but it will give you an idea of what you can do.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow that's really cool, although I can't weld... However I may know a couple people who can.

I'm having a hard time picturing what you first mentioned though. Could you describe it again? Or maybe post a photo?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just nail one side to a post so the other half is hanging out as a hook. I'll take the camera to the barn and snap a photo next time I head out.


----------

